# تقييم العلاقة مع المورد



## كمال1975 (23 فبراير 2009)

ألأخوة الأعزاء
في العادة نقوم بتقييم أداء المورد ولكن فيما لو طلبنا قياس أو معرفة مدى رضا المورد ما هو المعيار لذلك؟
ولكم الشكر


----------



## محمد البنان (28 فبراير 2009)

الاخ العزيز:
ان التقييم لاداء المورد مطلوب في نظم ادارة الجودة (iso) ويكون تابع لاداره المشتريات ويتم التقييم من عدة عوامل 
1-جودة المنتج
2-وقت التسليم
3-السعر
ويمكن ايضا ان ناخذ التعبئة والالتزام بتوفية الطلبات والكميات المطلوبة. في الاعتبار عند التقييم .

اما معرفة مدى رضا المورد فهاذا يتوقف علي دفع المستحقات كاملتا في الوقت المحدد لها والالتزام ببنود العقد وهي ليست مطلوبه اومطلوب عمل اجراء لها اما المطلوب هو معرفة مدي ارضاء العميل وهذا هو الاهم.. وبعدين انت حترضي ميين ولا ميين..
وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Foam (3 مارس 2009)

يمكن قياس رضى الموردين من خلال عمل استبيان و ارسالة الى الموردين ويتم وضع الاسئلة بناءاً على نوع المعلومات التي تريد قياسها والوارد ادناه بعض العنواين التي ممكن تساعدك في وضع الاسئلة:


1. Quantity of sent data

2. Sample control sent and feedback

3. Quality of sent data


4. Response rate (payments, feedback etc…)



5. Speed ( sent data , replace the orders etc..)

6. Cost (price negotiation, shipments, etc..)


7. company commitment.​

وهناك الكثير من المواضيع يمكن قياسها و يمكن ارسال هذا الاستبيان عن طريق ال***** او الفاكس وممكن عمله على الهاتف او بزيارة رسمية.

يمكنك عمل بحث على الانترنت وتصفح بعض من استبيانات الشركات التي تعملها لمورديها لتساعدك.


اما بالنسبة لقياس اداء الزبائن فهذا سهل وهناك عدة معلومات تقدر على تقييم موردك من خلالها مثل :

quality of purchased item 
quality of service 
on time delivery 
Terms and condition 
reputation in the market place 
country risk 
price competitiveness
وهنا تستطيع ان تعمل معادلة بسيطة تعطي من خلالها هذا المورد تقييم لتستطيع مقارنته مع الموردين الاخري.

نعتذر عن عدم عدم الترتيب بالرد.


----------



## محمد البنان (4 مارس 2009)

الف الف شكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

